# Pink camo wine labels?



## CheerfulHeart (May 16, 2017)

I would like to create a professional looking wine label with a pink camo design.

Google and Bing searches have met with no success. Water bottle labels are too narrow and don't allow space for much information.

Any ideas or suggestions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sour_grapes (May 17, 2017)

Sorry, why did you mention labels on water bottles? You kinda lost me there....


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 17, 2017)

Maybe @Noontime can help.

http://noontimelabels.com/


----------



## NorCal (May 17, 2017)

There are always options to upload your own design. Google pink camo for your background and go from there.


----------



## wineforfun (May 17, 2017)

As NorCal mentioned.


----------



## Kraffty (May 17, 2017)

Here you go..... Pink Ammo


----------



## CheerfulHeart (May 17, 2017)

Thank you all for your help and suggestions. Much appreciated.


----------



## Noontime (May 18, 2017)

I'm not quite sure what the original question was, but I'll try to help. 

I did an image search on Google for pink camouflage and found an enormous amount of examples you can reference for ideas (I must in good conscience remind everyone to respect other artist's copyrights). As far as size, the most common size we sell is 3.3" x 4", because it fits well on most bottles. 3.3" wraps around just enough so you can still see the entire label (without wrapping around the back out of site). However making it much larger would create quite a statement as well. Good luck.


----------

